# audiopipe 3k



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ok i went from wanting to go from 4 woofers to 2. i figure i get a nice ported or sealed box made for 2 15's. any suggestions? I like Fi and RE. anyone have experience with these?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

these mids and highs any good?
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_27340_RE-Audio-RE6.5C.html


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

I did an install for a guy with two audiopipe 3k's and four 15" FI btls. I never finished the install but I was able to finish the sub box and it was awesome. Those amps surprised me, as for the those mids I have never used RE mids but they look like every other in there class.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

honestly i heard nothin but good about that amp and for 315 shipped why the fuck not at least try it out. im eager to see how good it does but i got sum upgrades to take care of first. (alt, big 3, batt, etc)


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

I've always liked there amps. They are a good price with a decent output


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

thats why i bought it. i think i wanna go RE but dont know which subs yet


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

" I like Fi and RE. anyone have experience with these?[/QUOTE]

JUST WONDERING, WITHOUT ANY PERSONAL EXPERIENCE WHY DO YOU "LIKE" FI AND RE?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ive read really good reviews from both and ive seen what they can do in person. i just think RE is maybe more in my price range. i could be wrong. wut u think boss?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

http://www.ascendantaudio.com/smd.php

thats all you need to know


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that looks like sum good shit. any price lists floating around?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

aa is fi...lol g w fi if u have to have one of the 2 re is china now...the audiopipe 3k do rated just do the rec load they cant do anything lower than rated the rail voltage goes to shit and u will burn woofers...look at cdt i prefer diamond mids ..stay away from re..


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

For the money these guys make good stuff http://www.audioque.com/ oh yea can't forget sundown


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

sundown audio sa-15 they are very low cost at $235.00 each and perform very well


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

yo !!!!!!!!!!!!!! sup home-skillet what asshole recommended that amp to you??????:scrutinize:..... from 4 woofers to 2 now huh ...dont forget that amp puts out more than rated but it has to be at a 2 ohm mono load........i got 2 mmats dreadnauts for sale ..almost new they were mounted and replaced with juggernauts these monsters play perfect if u go ported....if not grab some audioque subs...re subs are garbage now like stated,, or find some digital design subs too....

these amps are underrated bigtime...and they cant be beat for the price..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> yo !!!!!!!!!!!!!! sup home-skillet what asshole recommended that amp to you??????:scrutinize:..... from 4 woofers to 2 now huh ...dont forget that amp puts out more than rated but it has to be at a 2 ohm mono load........i got 2 mmats dreadnauts for sale ..almost new they were mounted and replaced with juggernauts these monsters play perfect if u go ported....if not grab some audioque subs...re subs are garbage now like stated,, or find some digital design subs too....
> 
> these amps are underrated bigtime...and they cant be beat for the price..


sup puta!! yea man bout to sell the regal with everything lol so this setup is for the 71 cutty. so audioque and DD hu. let me look into this.. how the fuck u been man where did u go?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

BROOKLYNBUSA said:


> sundown audio sa-15 they are very low cost at $235.00 each and perform very well


SA-15's lemme look into these too. thanks boss!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

BROOKLYNBUSA said:


> sundown audio sa-15 they are very low cost at $235.00 each and perform very well


just looked these up and they look pretty damn good. i see 600 rms so will the amp be sufficient or will it burn that sub? do i have to go dual 2ohm or 4?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

just seen the audioque and these things look bad ass too. which model AQ should i go with if Im running 2 on a AP3k?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

gangstaburban95 said:


> just seen the audioque and these things look bad ass too. which model AQ should i go with if Im running 2 on a AP3k?


This guy came over and used my Termlab to test it out a few times. He was running the Hdc3's HERE


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

wow. good shit..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

so them AQ's are pricey..


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

gangstaburban95 said:


> so them AQ's are pricey..


Well I think once you get into any sub that can handle 2k rms daily there going to be above 220.00.
I paid about 459.00 each shipped for my 4 FI BTL's back in 08. So I would say now that 249.00 is cheap to me


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

is there anyway i can run this amp to just 1 bad ass sub and build a ported enclosure to specs for it?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

gangstaburban95 said:


> is there anyway i can run this amp to just 1 bad ass sub and build a ported enclosure to specs for it?


Absolutely, I would do that especially where space may be an issue. You can still get the low end bass you want with a single sub.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

aq sundown still china shit there ok but..go fi if u want the best of the three mentioned..if u dont care kicker cvr will work too just bring up load..the audiopipe will do the 3k if u have the electrical and if u do all that u might as well buy a better amp..whats ur electrical like?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

only thing ive done is added a die hard gold battery (775cca) i still gotta do the big 3 and possibly upgrade my alt and add another battery. I dont really need the max output for that amp at first until i make my upgrades....then ill turn the juice up a lil bit


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

get a 1500 than when u upgrade get another one and strap them..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

wut u mean 1500? my bad i got lost lol


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

they have a ap 1500 1800 and 3000 watt amps..properly installed u can do alot w 1500.i use much less and im pretty loud..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> they have a ap 1500 1800 and 3000 watt amps..properly installed u can do alot w 1500.i use much less and im pretty loud..


 Thing is I already got the amp almost a year ago already. That bitch jus been sitting. I'm ok with not getting the full potential for daily use but I know I wanna be loud too..


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

than wire it at 4 ohm u will get cleaner power ..1500 clean will go further than dirty 3000


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

so then in this case i could just use 1 good sub. Ive been researching this company called obsidian which supposedly teamed up with sundown and they got what seems to be an impressive fuckin 15. still not sure though..


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

is all the same sundown probaly want a company for the purist and sundown wll b dealer product which is similar to fi and ascendant..1500w for a 15 isnt alot..but budget wise a z2 or sa15 will work fi btl..the list goes on..stick to your budget u can get what u want whats u budget and box size u wanna run..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

my budget per sub is anywhere from 250-350. ive been thinking and if i can just get 2 good subs that will work with my amp im happy. ill make the box as big as i have to to make them work properly. the upper shelf in the trunk im saving for a tank if i decide to do air ride, dont need space for groceries n shit so i can pretty much have a box built as big as it needs to be..


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

obsidian is mass produced chinese bullshit....

www.ficaraudio.com you are welcome


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

if i went btl id only do one. which is fine. pricing on 15's?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

website got pricing on it..get fully loaded..


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

website got pricing on it..get fully loaded..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

what up with the daily option instead of all out competition? can i order it fully loaded with the street option?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

u need daily w cooling


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

DC audio is also a great option.....

And look at the 2011 BL fully loaded from Fi, good price point and a very solid sub


----------

